# Post-baby balance?



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone noticed a change in balance after having a kid? I feel my all-time awesome ability to stay upright has diminished.


----------



## VeloMom (Oct 18, 2011)

It's the hormones. They are out of whack for awhile but should stabilize as time passes.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

It might be the change in your body proportions.


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

cpecrivaine said:


> Has anyone noticed a change in balance after having a kid? I feel my all-time awesome ability to stay upright has diminished.



Are you talking about bicycle balance or walking?


----------

